# What our mums called us...



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Most of us had those cute names that mum called us when we were young...
My mum calls me "Blossom" ^_^

I thought of it Because of kelebeks post about her lovely daughter. 

What did your mum call you??


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My Mom, and pretty much everybody else call me "Besh."


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:greengrin:  
"TT"
it stood for "terrible tam" or "tornado tam"
 :greengrin:  
i guess i was a little stinker 
:slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was just called Lori.

But when my daughter was about a year and a half, she use to carry this beanie baby. It was a doll that had beans in it.

From then on she has been known as BEAN.

She is 18 and we still call her that. When ever we want her to smile we just yell BEAN.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, my youngest daughter is named Elysia - but I have always called her Kelebek (butterfly). My oldest daughter Krystle - I called her KK or Princess, until she corrected me when she was about 6 when I "accidently" called her Princess - she told me - Momma, I am not a princess, I am a Q-U-E-E-N!!! And she ment every bit of it! Her father calls her pumpkin...???? My son, Tannin (10) is called Tank since the day he was born at 9 pounds 10 ounces. It was a big joke, "he doesn't need breast milk - he just needs teeth and a happy meal.

My husbands kids are Joselyn, aka Josie or Josie Rosie and Dakota is Kota.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom doesnt have a nick name for me but my dad does.

He calls me Roo, from winnie the poo. I was rather full of engergy as a kid :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My dad always called me "P-Nut"....guess I was just a little baby ..6#
My mom and I share the same first name so I always went by my middle name...mom always calls me "Lizzy"


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've never had a pet name. :tears:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My mom calls us kids/Dad Honey. . .with a German accent that's kind of like Hunny . . . :slapfloor: . . .and when she yells, "Honey, the phone!" Me and Dad bump each other coming in . . .


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

My mother called me Meg-pies.. I think I talked a lot  My dad usually calls me Meg. My sister occasionally calls me Margaret (because I hated it growing up) or Marguarita lol!

My kids.. dd is Pea, or Princess Pea. (which worked terrific until a few months ago. Now four, she thought I meant Princess Pee..  ) Her name is Riley, but my sister's family calls her Ri-Ri, so for awhile she insisted on that LOL!
My ds is Buddy, or sometimes dh calls him Junior (he's dh's carbon copy).


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Mom always called me by my name, but Dad called me Peanut.

My kids were (and sometimes still are) Josher, Princess, and Norton (his name is Jordan).

My youngest son also got a new nickname when he bought his cel-phone. For some reason when he calls me from his cel my caller ID says it is "Chad Rock". Evidently someone with that name used to have his phone #. So now whenever he calls me I answer the phone with "Hello, Chad Rock" and he answers back "Meshach and Abednego".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My Mom called me "Lippy" from time to time if I got mouthy. Or Miss Nancy (I disliked both of them!!)
nickname from friends as a child was Nanny Goat, I guess I unwittingly fell into it in later life. 
So be careful of yer nicknames! :wink:

Sons legal name is Jason but we called him Jake, 30 yrs later he still goes by that.
DD Sarah is "Bee" (Jake coulndt say baby it was Bee..."Mom, Bees cayun."
Sarah Cakes, Sarah Lee

Chiropracter calls me Goatlady...I correct him, "It's *Ms*Goatlady to you!" Gotta demand respect dont you know!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I forgot - DH calls me Goat herder!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

It was interesting that you said "mum" - I had to quick see where you live! Well, I'm originally from western PA, and I still call her MUM - most people spell it MOM.
anyway, as a kid, I was "Butch" - guess I was my Dad's tomboy.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I remember my mom saying you should never settle on the name for a child or a pet until you've yelled it out at the top of your lungs from your doorstep on a warm summer night.

Our next door neighbor had a little boy named 'Dale' and I remember his mom yelling for him at dinner time from her front step one summer evening . . .

"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLE!"
"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLE!"

and hearing my dad yell back just as loudly . . .
"Daylight come and me wan' go home"
"Come Mister tallyman, tally me banana"


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

hahaha

I love reading this


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: ....Bob, that is TOO funny!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

we call our 11 yr old daughter "Boogie" she loves to dance so its boogie or boog, when she was tiny it was miss muffit


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no Bob!!:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Oh I forgot - DH calls me Goat herder!


My hubby calls me The Goat Goddess. 

Bob, that story is just too funny! Your dad sounds like quite a character. :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh BOB .......you are so funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Pam, I think your right, and his dad passed it onto Bob! LOL

My 'pet' name that my mom always used to call me was Twirley-bird because I have curly hair and I used to always twirl it, and my real name is Merle, which is french, and it means blackbird, so thats where the bird part came in. Other than that it was 'Merlin' and my brother always called me Mer. My brother on the other hand, his name is daniel, but his nicknames were Possum, or YaYa.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine were Crissa Bug (hated it), and my mom called me Demon Spawn (still does). :scratch: I also have the Animal Whisperer, goat girl, Little Bit, DM (Drum Major), and I think that's it.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my eldest is Matthew
when the twins started to talk they couldn't say Matthew
it sounded sorta like me-you
i was going to school for a teaching degree in spanish
so me-you somehow got transformed into Mijo
he's 19 and i still call him that (me-ho)

my twins are Krystal (krysibean) and Kiara (kikir doodle)
my dh's are jessica (mess) roxanne (rocket) and ryan (ry-guy)
my dh is wayhill bill
(he was at a bar drinking one night and someone asked him where he lived
he said way over that hill...)


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

heavenlyhaven said:


> my dh is wayhill bill
> (he was at a bar drinking one night and someone asked him where he lived
> he said way over that hill...)


If a fella's gotta have a nickname, I guess *"Wayhill Bill"* beats *"Over The Hill Bill"* any day! :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom always called me Scooter and my dad always called me Edna. Nowadays I get called hey you and another name which I won't mention


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I was called Miss Memory Banks since I knew where my parents put things and I remember names and phone numbers too! I'm called Amos by my Mom which I hate being called though but I don't really mind so much anymore though, a lady that used to work for my Dad called me that all the time, my sister sometimes calls me Famous Amos, I'm called Aim a lot by my Dad and one of my brother's. You don't want to know the pet names my other brother has for me though.

On another goat forum I'm known as Miss Palm Pilot though.

And my Korean name is Book Young Shin.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know why but we tend to nickname our animals around the ranch also.

The old rott's name is Zena - but she is called Zener weiner or just weiner (Don't ask - don't know!)
My Mastiff Luna - is Booby (again, don't ask - don't know!)
The other mastiff Paris doesn't have one yet - not sure why

Tux - the barn cat is just tuxie

My first born kid Sailor's Moon was always called "Mooners"

So I would be on my porch - Weiner, Booby, Mooners, come on..... Now tell me that didn't sound weird if you lived down the hill from me! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

My oldest daughter, Jordon, I call Gordo or Jordi.
Second daughter, Stephanie, I call Stephie Monster, Monster, or Step on me.
The twins, Jasmine and Brandy are Jazzy and Bandit, you guess which is which.
My mom called me Bobby and my Dad called me Bob-Robert, my siblings called me Bob the slob or Slobby.
One thing no-one has ever called me is Late for supper. Them's fighting words.


----------

